# PS3 Vs Xbox 360 Elite



## raks (Sep 7, 2003)

Guys
After a bit of advice I am looking for a games console to go with my new LCD TV I will be recieving on Wednesday. I had my heart set on a PS3 but after comments from colleagues at work they reckon I should go for a xbox 360 Elite, as the PS3 not doing so well and better and more games for the Xbox 360. Now I am totally confused which one to go for. What you reckon? Which one should I spend my hard earnt cash on?

Thanks in advance.
Regards
Raks


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

360 Elite no question if you want it for games.

If you want a decent blu ray machine to watch films as well then go for the PS3. Careful though as the rumour is the price is about to drop to about Â£299 with a 40Gb hard drive.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Xbox for games.

HDDVD seems to be winning the format wars in the US for HD players too so blueray may end up the way of betamax shortly.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

PS3 all the way.

Was a slow start for the PS3 as titles were limited, however between now & Xmas all the good PS3 titles will be arriving.

The fact some games (Tiger Woods 2008) are designed for HD makes them an awesome experience, plus Blu-Ray will win the HD race.


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Had the same dilema.

But if your finding most of your mates have got the xbox already. would advise go for that! as online gaming is what it is all about!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Xbox matey, nothing beats xbox live. Its all about the games m8 so much more choice and quality on xbox


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> 360 Elite no question if you want it for games.
> 
> If you want a decent blu ray machine to watch films as well then go for the PS3. Careful though as the rumour is the price is about to drop to about Â£299 with a 40Gb hard drive.


Did the price not go to Â£349 for the 60gb model, can't seem to find one for sale anywhere yet :?


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> HDDVD seems to be winning the format wars in the US for HD players too so blueray may end up the way of betamax shortly.


I thought the latest HD DVD players played both formats so HDDVD vs Bluray wont really matter?
Lets hope the PS3 has a nice big price cut before Chrimbo anyway


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm not bothered either way, the only advantage as the specs are 99% the same is HDDVD allows you to copy data from it for things like gaming and computing, where as blueray has lots of copy protection and its not going to be a good format for the consumer. HDDVD is cheaper too from a manufacturing point of view.

Sony again with their lock-in formats :evil:


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

Forget xbox ours lasted 3 months!!

karen


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

X4RCN said:


> Forget xbox ours lasted 3 months!!
> 
> karen


You know the 360 has a 3yr warranty for red-ring-of-death right? And revised build IIRC to stop it happening in the first place!


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

360 all the way, PS3 in maybe a year or so when some games are out.

There isnt going to be anything out on the PS3 thats not available on 360.

Like tosh says, maybe if you want a BlueRay player


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

I am considering getting the PS3 now that the the price has supposedly been reduced. I say supposedly, because I cannot actually see any 60gb PS3 priced at the new Â£350 price, whereas the new cut down 40gb Â£299 version is being advertised everywhere. According to the official press release the 60gb (the Â£425 package, I guess) is now a run-out model priced at â‚¬499.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Right on cue, the 40GB PlayStation 3 is indeed being confirmed by Sony. Announced today in London, the system that's been clamored over for what seems like ages now will "launch throughout the SCEE territories" on October 10th for â‚¬399 ($565), which means you don't have too awfully long to wait (or save up, for that matter) before getting your hands on one. Of note, the new model does feature just a pair of USB 2.0 ports rather than four, it no longer boasts the multi-memory card port and it is "no longer backwards compatible with PlayStation 2 titles." Also, the existing "60GB PS3 Starter Pack" will be reduced to â‚¬499 ($707), but only while supplies last.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

clived said:


> X4RCN said:
> 
> 
> > Forget xbox ours lasted 3 months!!
> ...


You shouldn't have f*cked it up in the first place!! :?

My son's on his 4th replacement which, for a company as large and 'respected' as Microsoft, is crap IMHO!


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

TT2BMW said:


> Right on cue, the 40GB PlayStation 3 is indeed being confirmed by Sony. Announced today in London, the system that's been clamored over for what seems like ages now will "launch throughout the SCEE territories" on October 10th for â‚¬399 ($565), which means you don't have too awfully long to wait (or save up, for that matter) before getting your hands on one. Of note, the new model does feature just a pair of USB 2.0 ports rather than four, it no longer boasts the multi-memory card port and it is "no longer backwards compatible with PlayStation 2 titles." Also, the existing "60GB PS3 Starter Pack" will be reduced to â‚¬499 ($707), but only while supplies last.


Thanks for that. Yep, tomorrow is the day. So, is the extra Â£50 (or whatever exchange rate they decide to use) for the 60GB worth it?

I have read elsewhere that the 40gb hard drive can be swopped out quite easily for a bigger one (2.5 inch?), so that's not a problem; and that it might be just as much backwards compatible as the 60gb version - software emulated?


----------



## deckard (Apr 4, 2005)

I made my PS3/360 decision based on the software really rather than the hardware; Gears of War and Forza 2 are fantastic games and I couldn't really have passed by without adding Halo 3. A 360 it had to be.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Karcsi said:


> I am considering getting the PS3 now that the the price has supposedly been reduced. I say supposedly, because I cannot actually see any 60gb PS3 priced at the new Â£350 price, whereas the new cut down 40gb Â£299 version is being advertised everywhere. According to the official press release the 60gb (the Â£425 package, I guess) is now a run-out model priced at â‚¬499.


Thatis what I was saying earlier, you can get the Â£299 one from everywhere, but not the Â£350 one? Amazon listing it at Â£399?


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Wondermikie said:


> Karcsi said:
> 
> 
> > I am considering getting the PS3 now that the the price has supposedly been reduced. I say supposedly, because I cannot actually see any 60gb PS3 priced at the new Â£350 price, whereas the new cut down 40gb Â£299 version is being advertised everywhere. According to the official press release the 60gb (the Â£425 package, I guess) is now a run-out model priced at â‚¬499.
> ...


Popped into Game earlier today. They go on sale tomorrow. The package will not be the same apparently - still the two free games, but no sixaxis controller. Not sure about the HDMI cable. HMV and Gameplay have it advertised online so far. I'm sure others will follow.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Cheers good shout! Could do with different free games though.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

FWIW had both and the PS3 lasted 3 months with me then it was sold, over rated and over priced and like for like the same games currently look better on the 360 which is a fact. Check out www.gamespot.com. Currently running an Elite which is quieter that my original Pro 360 (which I still have - need to sell!)

Until Gran Turismo (the full version) and stuff like Metal Gear Solid pop up on it then it's a no brainer unless you're after a Blu-ray player. Motor Storm was ok I guess.

Sony's free on line experience is inferior to Microsoft, it's still nowhere close which is a shame.

Think Stevie Wonder designed the casing also!? - hid mine vertically behind the plasma!! :lol:

So to sum up, it's a year too late coming, it's way overpriced, lack of different games, same games as competition look inferior, console design butt ugly and scratches/marks the moment you handle it, controller feels dated and has zero vibration in favour of gimmic 6axxis, on line play and interface awkward... I didn't like it much and I've owned them all and my entire entertainment set up's Sony! :?

The Blu Ray's pretty good though but not worth the cost I paid and the embarressment of anyone seeing that ugly box.

D


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Excellent post. Agree totally.

I've had every single console on launch, and most on US or Japanese to get them early, *except* for the PS3 and it still hasn't been sold to me! :?

The full Gran Turismo is the only game that's gonna shift this brick IMO.


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

Thought I would add some balance. I have a PS3 and have played on the 360 extensively.

PS3 seems to be a more reliable machine, graphics on it's title games (eg RFOM) are very good. Most articals also say there is better to come from the PS3 as it's power has not been exploited yet. If you have always owned Sony then the control structure is also familiar. 1080p HD fully supported by HDMI & Component.

Blue Ray is also greatly superior to HD DVD. Blue ray can hold upward of 60Gig where as HD DVD max's out at 25gig. Also, does the Elite come with and HDDVD drive as standard? If not then bear in mind that the size limit on Xbox games in the future stays at 6gig. Imagine a game with 10 times as much content...... certainly good potential.

One caveat, check the cut down PS3 includes WiFi. Originally Sony talked about a 20gig PS3 with no wireless, don;t know if this applies to the new 40gig version (not heard about this).

BUT... you have to think where things are today and what you are looking for, because your not buying for what might come along.

The Xbox is an excellent well established machine, the graphics of the games is pretty much as good as it's going to get, but lets face it... that's still pretty damn good. There are far more games to chose from including some killers like GOW and Halo3. The Live experiance is better than PS3, however, everyone I know with an Xbox experience the system crashing virtually every other time they play.... this does take the piss a bit.

Personally I think the PS3 was the way to go, maybe I prefer the game experience becuase I'm used to the controls, but I've never really got on with the Xbox. Sony really need to come up with some heavyweigth console sellers like Halo so I'm going to keep my fingers crossed. If you want more gameplay out of the box, it has to be the Xbox as there are so many more games to chose from.....

Don't know if this is any help..


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Lock_Stock said:


> Blue Ray is also greatly superior to HD DVD. Blue ray can hold upward of 60Gig where as HD DVD max's out at 25gig.


HD-DVD can store 15Gb per layer, so the current max is 30Gb. BD can store 25Gb per layer, making the current max (and I guess the most the PS3 will ever be able to read given the hardware update required to read 3+ layer discs) 50Gb.

If you're saying BD can store over 60Gb plus, you're obviously talking about multi-layer discs, the technology for which already exists for both BD and HD-DVD, so you'd have to apply your mulitplication (which is currently up to x10 - with 10 layer discs possible) to both, which you've not done. So fare as Xbox 360 vs PS3 is concerned though it's a moot point as the h/w would need to be updated in both to take advantage....


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

the ps3 has a lot of great games coming out soon like killzone 2,gran turismo etc and the graphics out gun the xbox, there is also a new online world coming called home thats like second life and looks awesome :wink:


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

clived said:


> Lock_Stock said:
> 
> 
> > Blue Ray is also greatly superior to HD DVD. Blue ray can hold upward of 60Gig where as HD DVD max's out at 25gig.
> ...


Wasn't referring to multi layer, I think maybe I was mistaken. I read an artical, before I bought the PS3 which was talking about current Blue Ray Vs HD DVD. It didn't talk about multi layer discs. All it stated was the maximum for Blue Ray was 60gig and the max for HDDVD was 25gig. Re-reading my post I put upto 60 gig plus... not sure why I wrote 'plus' at the end.

Aslo, from a games perspective Microsoft stated unequivically that they will not be using HD DVD for their games full stop. Making it somewhat of a mute point. 6Gig will be the max for Xbox. 60gig will be the max for PS3. TBH it was a while ago I read it, and looking at the details on the net maybe it was 30gig vs 50 gig.... this was like 2 year ago so maybe they were talking about dual layer discs at the time..... anyway I can see you make a good point that th diference between HDDVD and Blueray is not as extreme as I thought. Blue Ray still have higher capacity though.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

40Gb PS3 with Fight Night = Â£309 @ Game

This PlayStation 3 model does NOT feature:

Backwards Compatibility with PS2 Games 
Memory Stick Card Readers 
SACD Playback 
Ethernet Cable 
4 USB Ports, this model features 2.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Some info on the 360 I came across today.

http://www.reghardware.co.uk/2007/10/11/ms_readies_jasper_xbox/


----------



## csimmons (Oct 4, 2005)

xbox, more games, more exclusives. don't worry about all the hardware failure reports, that applies to xbox's made before jan. 2006


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Argos have the 60gb version for sale at Â£350 with 3 free games just now - only downside is that the games are Motorstorm, Formula 1, Ridge Racer, Resistance Fall of Man and Heavenly Sword!

Any ps3 owners give some direction on which 3 are the better games?

TIA


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

slg said:


> Argos have the 60gb version for sale at Â£350 with 3 free games just now - only downside is that the games are Motorstorm, Formula 1, Ridge Racer, Resistance Fall of Man and Heavenly Sword!
> 
> Any ps3 owners give some direction on which 3 are the better games?
> 
> TIA


Got all of them & personally F1 is great, Ridge Racer is great, Resistance Fall Of Man is great, Motorstorm is fairly good & Heavenly Sword is very average.

For gameplay & graphics i'd say RR, F1 & RFoM.


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Thanks Paul

I had RR, RFoM and Motorstorm as the choices as I don't think the kids will play F1 too much (can't see it being exciting enough for them)

It's tempting, need to press the "purchase" button now! :roll:

ps do I need to get any other cables other than what's in the box?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

F1 is a much longer lasting game than Motorstorm, plus the graphics are much better. Also on-line functionality with F1 that i've not found with MS.

As for extras, you defo need an extra controller (get the proper one) & of course an HDMI cable if you're linking the PS3 to an HD TV. You kinda won't get any real benefit without this, as the graphical difference between PS3 on a normal TV & it displayed on HDTV via HDMI cable is night & day.


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Hasn't the elite been recalled due to a fault :?:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

W7 PMC said:


> F1 is a much longer lasting game than Motorstorm, plus the graphics are much better. Also on-line functionality with F1 that i've not found with MS.
> 
> As for extras, you defo need an extra controller (get the proper one) & of course an HDMI cable if you're linking the PS3 to an HD TV. You kinda won't get any real benefit without this, as the graphical difference between PS3 on a normal TV & it displayed on HDTV via HDMI cable is night & day.


Cheers Paul, took your advice & bought the ps3 last night with RR, RFoM & F1. 
Downside is that i never stopped playing RFoM till 3.30am. Gave RR a quick try - I waas expecting it to be similar to Need for Speed but it's completely different. I think the drifting will take a bit of getting used to.

Any other games for the ps3 that are worth looking at?

Cheers


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

What about a steering wheel? The Logitech G25 seems to be the thing to have, but is a tad expensive compared to the rest.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

360 ATM - new HD connections & larger HD - nicely suited for media centre too.

Also on the horizon is another revison which will introduce the 65nm processors = faster cooler machine.


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Karcsi said:


> What about a steering wheel? The Logitech G25 seems to be the thing to have, but is a tad expensive compared to the rest.


Bought the Madatz wheel in the short term (should do the job just now) & will then look at others if it's not good enough.


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

slg said:


> Bought the Madatz wheel in the short term (should do the job just now) & will then look at others if it's not good enough.


Don't go for the Madatz sterring wheel out of Argos - pile of mince and has gone back to the shop. Half a turn of the sterring wheel before the car moves & then it's full lock. It was like an on/off switch. 

Also bought FEAR and The Darkness at the weekend:

FEAR - what a freaky game

Darkness - only just started it but extremely violent. :twisted:


----------

